# UK first Breeding of Samar cobra



## rf-reptiles (Jul 16, 2009)

Really happy today hear at Pilbara reptiles LTD our Samar cobras (naja samarensis) have hatched making us the first in the uk to breed this species :no1:















spat venom 






cheers
chris


----------



## RhacodactyBoy (Jun 19, 2011)

little stunners

Congrats man well played


----------



## Dasher256 (Jan 30, 2013)

gorgeous snakes : victory: congratz :no1:


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Well done. A cracking species of cobra.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Congrats! 

Baby cobras are so cute! :2thumb:


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

Congrats , how many ? did you loose any eggs and what was the incubation temperature and time oh and are they going up for sale?

cheers Tim.


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

awesome there literally like boom out the egg "i kill u now" look in there eyes wonder if anyones ever got tagged through the shell with dwa ????


----------



## DAZWIDD (Feb 9, 2009)

Don't normally like the look of cobras, but these are awesome :2thumb:


----------



## StuOwen86 (Nov 12, 2012)

Look stunning cracking little beauties, and congrats to you.

Stu


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Well done Chris, I do hope one of them has my name on it: victory:
Cheers,
Brian.


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

rf-reptiles said:


> Really happy today hear at Pilbara reptiles LTD our Samar cobras (naja samarensis) have hatched making us the first in the uk to breed this species :no1:
> 
> cheers
> chris


No that makes you the second UK breeding


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Jabba the mentor said:


> No that makes you the second UK breeding


I was going to say i am sure they have been bred before in the UK.


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

Congrats either way


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

Love how they all look so adorable with their hoods up but in actual fact they're just being very aggressive


----------



## Mentalis (Aug 14, 2013)

how cute are they, congratulations!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

well done form all of us here!

great result

john


----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)

DAZWIDD said:


> Don't normally like the look of cobras, but these are awesome :2thumb:


how can you not like the look of cobas?????????????


----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)

leecb0 said:


> I was going to say i am sure they have been bred before in the UK.


Congratulations and all that, but how can anyone know they are the first to breed anything, quite a bold and big headed claim. You can say one of the the first or few, but first. When i breed a animal that no one knows about i keep it to my self until at least second gen captive bred.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Jonathan4 said:


> Congratulations and all that, but how can anyone know they are the first to breed anything, quite a bold and big headed claim. You can say one of the the first or few, but first. When i breed a animal that no one knows about i keep it to my self until at least second gen captive bred.


At a guess, there are, relatively speaking, very few people in the UK licenced to keep DWA snakes. So it wouldnt be too difficult to identify if you are the first to breed a particular DWA snake.


----------



## immunetek (Mar 13, 2008)

Congratulations! Lovely cobras. I'm hoping to breed my pair this year. I wonder if I was the first in the UK to be bitten by a Samar


----------



## KingElf (Sep 23, 2013)

Congrats on a beautiful box of death :no1: :lol2:


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

I guess u need a DWA :devil: I only keep mildy venomouse snakes but burms and corns and royals r better XD (Just a opion)


----------



## Johnsteele1984 (Mar 1, 2012)

Very nice,well done,lucky you:no1:


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

Beautiful snakes. I did a portrait of one of these on a Dutch customer over the weekend. Do you have any pics of the parents? And are these up for sale?


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

inkyjoe said:


> Beautiful snakes. I did a portrait of one of these on a Dutch customer over the weekend. Do you have any pics of the parents? And are these up for sale?


I've seen that, and it's amazing.


----------

